# ETL Vacation Payout



## ETLModernization (Feb 8, 2020)

Hello Team, I'm planning on leaving the company after 10 years. Started as a Team member and worked my way up to an Executive Team Leader. My question is that I have 120hrs of Vacation that I have not used and I was wondering if Target will do a pay out? Im in Maryland if that matters


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 8, 2020)

"According to the 2017 Time Off Program Guide: [A]ll unused vacation accrued after January 1, 2016, will be forfeited unless you work in *California, Colorado, Illinois, Massachusetts, Montana, Nebraska, North Dakota, or Rhode Island*, or employment ends due to retirement or death. If you have any unused vacation prior to January 1, 2016*, that vacation will be paid to you upon termination—regardless of the state in which you worked or the reason for which your employment ended. "
Thanks to HRLady

Unless it's different for execs, it doesn't look like you can expect a payout.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Feb 8, 2020)

ETLModernization said:


> Hello Team, I'm planning on leaving the company after 10 years. Started as a Team member and worked my way up to an Executive Team Leader. My question is that I have 120hrs of Vacation that I have not used and I was wondering if Target will do a pay out? Im in Maryland if that matters



In MD it is not required of them to pay out your vacation, they didn't pay out mine.

Does anyone know you plan to quit?  If not - go on FMLA leave, burn your vacation, then quit.  I view this is ethical because it cancels out the unethical bullshit of them not paying you out.  It's vacation that you EARNED, they didn't give it to you.

I'm sure you can think of something that may require three weeks of work that your doctor can fill the forms for.  "Mental exhaustion" would be a good fit, and also likely true.

If you're in the Baltimore area I probably know you, so cheers!


----------



## redandkhaki (Feb 9, 2020)

Bless living in a state that pays out.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 9, 2020)

HaHa, "Mental Exhaustion" means rehab in my area.


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 9, 2020)

ETLModernization said:


> Hello Team, I'm planning on leaving the company after 10 years. Started as a Team member and worked my way up to an Executive Team Leader. My question is that I have 120hrs of Vacation that I have not used and I was wondering if Target will do a pay out? Im in Maryland if that matters


My understanding from my Etl is you don’t use it you lose it.


----------

